# Slab on grade ,Alberta, Canada



## Wildside (Jul 12, 2010)

1st time on this site , so bear with me. 
trying to get information regarding "slab on grade" design.
we have a small addition to do, very tight site, ...... anybody with experience with this system in Alberta, Canada ( Canmore)


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Generally speaking, and I am not an Engineer, but the addition foundation should follow the design of the building it is being added to.
Typically a "slab - on - grade" design would have a thickened edge to substitute the footing's width and lessen the psi of the outer edge.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Around here, accessory buildings under 600 sq/ft are the only thing you can build on a slab.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to CT. How about posting an Intro in the Introduction section? And you might want to read the guidelines of this site being as you are "detail orientated". :thumbsup:


----------

